# TKO - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (8/7/18)

*TKO - Coffee Time*

Local
Purchased from: Sir Vape
Price: R242

Flavour Description: “A steamy Cup of all day Latte”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

My comments:
Ooooohhh this is absolutely delicious! What struck me from the beginning is the sweetness, yet it’s not a sickly sweet. It reminds me of the days when I still used sugar and I would sometimes indulge myself by adding three teaspoons to my coffee. That’s what it tastes like! I don’t usually like sweet juice, but this one is somehow different. The coffee flavour, though mild, is very much present and one can distinctly taste both the coffee and the sweetness. 

The flavour description is spot-on by calling it an “all day”, because it’s so light and lip-smacking tasty that I could easily vape it as an ADV. In spite of my love for coffee juice, there aren’t many which make an enjoyable ADV. Even coffee lovers have their limits and get tired of coffee flavour after a few hours, but THIS one … ADV all the way, every day!

Would I buy this juice again: For sure!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

Thanks for the review and insights @Hooked
This sounds great
On my to buy list it shall go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/7/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review and insights @Hooked
> This sounds great
> On my to buy list it shall go



@Silver I thought you like strong, dark coffee?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/7/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I thought you like strong, dark coffee?



I do - especially for MTL
But for the lung hits i dont mind lighter ones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/8/21)

​*COFFEE TIME CARAMEL (LIMITED EDITION)
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“Coffee, Caramel, and cream notes complimented by backgrounds of light milk chocolate and biscuits”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

*My comments: *

This is quite an enjoyable juice to vape. The blend of coffee and caramel is good, with a very light undertone of chocolate. I couldn’t detect any biscuit. It’s slightly on the sweet side, but not as much as one would expect from caramel. 

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #197*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

